# Help needed for a Nissan Avenir



## trinimoses (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I am not a CAR euth.. like most of you.... i hope you all can help.

In 2002 my dad bought a Nissan Avenir foreign used (all labels are in japanese).

It has been a great car, got it serviced a few times from a local mechanic.. But last night when we came back from a dinner... the tail lights refuse to come off, even if the car is off and the key is out of the ignation..

I have attached a few pictures i took of the vechile.. I am looking for the relay or fuse or a user manual that i can read...to find the controls those tail lights so i can replace it or fix it.. I hope someone can help.

The pics are a bit big.. but i really need help here . ..


----------

